# Thank the Deity of Your Choice for John Kerry



## AWP (Aug 1, 2013)

> "We are here to speak honestly with each other, openly about any gaps that may exist that we want to try to bridge," U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry said during an unannounced visit to Islamabad. "Our people deserve that we talk directly."


 
Gaps? To bridge? Those gaps are larger than (insert member's name here)'s mom. GAPS? Like how the Pakistani gov't is sponsoring the terrorists who are killing coalition troops next door? That gap? How about the "We didn't know Usama lived here" gap? Could you maybe fill in that tiny pothole?



> Both sides are now keen to overcome the grievances and start afresh, a shift in priorities they hope is possible with a new government in Pakistan and a new secretary of state in the United States.
> With *Pakistan's economy badly in need of support* and the *United States keen on smoothly withdrawing* most of its troops *from neighboring Afghanistan* next year, both sides will see *positives* in *repairing* the relationship.


 
I smell an aid package! A large, large, military aid package. I also smell the status quo remaining. Remember when Kobe "raped" that woman in Colorado, then a week or two later he bought his wife a diamond the size of a grapefruit? That's the kind of repairing we're talking about.



> "America does not want to have a transactional relationship, we do not want to have a relationship based on one moment or based on issues such as counter-terrorism or Afghanistan," Kerry said.
> "What was important today was that there was a determination...to move this relationship to the* full partnership* that it ought to be, and to find the ways to deal with individual issues that have been irritants over the course of the past years."


 
"Irritants?" Those worthless fucks training, arming, and leading the taliban in Afghanistan is a an IRRITANT? Fuck you. I understand the nature of diplomacy, but fuck you all the same. A full partnership implies that we're equals...that's revolting.



> Mutual suspicions however remain. Washington wants Islamabad to do more to eradicate militant havens and crack down on groups such as the Haqqani network which regularly attacks U.S. forces in Afghanistan from hideouts in Pakistan.


 
Crack down on the Haqqanis? You mean "Stop training and equipping the Haqqanis, hunt them to the ends of the earth, and kill them like the dogs they are?" That would be a crack down. No, I'll bet the PK gov't puts the HQN in a time out for like...15 minutes of no TV. No CSI reruns for you, Sirajewdin.

Read the rest of this bullshit article here:
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/01/us-usa-pakistan-kerry-idUSBRE96U0Y920130801


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 1, 2013)

No CSI??  Really?  I think you went to far, that's a bit harsh even for donkey ass scum sucking terrorists.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2013)

(sarcasm)  ...and Kerry's speech is the reason we don't let Mara do any of his own work....  we might get results like this steaming pile of horseshit.   No actually, Mara is a bout 3 billion times more intelligent than Kerry...  therefore we'd only get a new York Times news piece...  I apologize for the first part of this Mara... it was mean.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 1, 2013)

x SF med said:


> (sarcasm)  ...and Kerry's speech is the reason we don't let Mara do any of his own work....  we might get results like this steaming pile of horseshit.   No actually, Mara is a bout 3 billion times more intelligent than Kerry...  therefore we'd only get a new York Times news piece...  I apologize for the first part of this Mara... it was mean.



You people need to step it up then, Secretary Kerry is SECSTATE, and I'm... not.  Maybe you can put me in for some Purple Hearts or something?  That would be useful for me.  I promise not to fling them over the walls around the White House and then many years later run on a "war hero" platform.

I've got to say, though, the "irritation" comment makes me want to vomit.  It's an "irritant" that our erstwhile "ally," Pakistan, is actively supporting, training, funding, and directing the Haqqani Network (see also: ADM Mullen's comments), which is not only a declared terrorist organization (see also: State Department list) but is the most effective organization we're facing in Afghanistan (see also:  the comments from anyone who actually understands the war in Afghanistan)?  It "irritates" me that we're funding this corrupt regime ($1B+) that is directly responsible for killing my comrades, and that we're acting like Pakistan has ever been, or ever will be, an "ally" the way the rest of the world understands it.

It's good to know that the deaths of US servicemembers are "irritants" to the current administration.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 1, 2013)

The thing that rips my arse is Iraq kicked off for less factual reasons than Pakistan should kick off.

Maybe Freefalling needs to start a *Pakistan 2013* campaign on Farcebook.  A few video snippets of something other than him beating himself stupid in a portaloo and some dramatic voice over and I reckon it will be a done deal.


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> The thing that rips my arse is Iraq kicked off for less factual reasons than Pakistan should kick off.
> 
> Maybe Freefalling needs to start a *Pakistan 2013* campaign on Farcebook.  A few video snippets of something other than him beating himself stupid in a portaloo and some dramatic voice over and I reckon it will be a done deal.


 
I haven't had to beat anything in a portajohn or the shower or a tent or my office or a comm shelter since I scored a room NOT in a b-hut; dramatic voiceovers are a given.

Your comment about Iraq is gold BTW.


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2013)

I fucking hate politics.

I was just telling someone the other night that our two biggest enemies in the world are Pakistan and Saudi Arabia. "But aren't they our allies?"


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 1, 2013)

All I can say is...:wall: 
About 5,000,000,000. times


----------

